

Hello Nancy - fekberg
http://blog.filipekberg.se/2013/12/19/hello-nancy/

======
Uhhrrr
Is "Nancy" a reference to "Sinatra"?

~~~
philliphaydon
Yes. Nancy was inspired by Sinatra :) and named after Nancy Sinatra :)

